# unfoul a prop



## mirrorjane

Hi, all!
I have another scuba question. How would you say "to unfoul a prop"? I am not even sure what this means, except it must be something on a boat? I have down temporarily "arreglar un hélice". Any help at all would be so, so welcome.


----------



## FUS

in any case "arreglar una hélice"


----------



## rholt

I would say, "desenredar un hélice"


----------



## FUS

insisto: UNA hélice (es femenino)


----------



## jalibusa

"Fouling" when referring to a ship's hull means the build-up of marine life that interferes with the hydrodynamic properties of the hull. The spanish name for "unfouling" is "carenado" but I've never seen it applied to a propeller, a propeller spinning so fast would not collect algae growth, so it probably means "desenredar" as "unraveling" or "untangling" some fishing line or rope that the propeller picked up..


----------



## mirrorjane

muuuuuchas gracias!
pregunta que les hago: acabo de ver en ProZ que "hélice" se refiere a una parte del avión, mientras que "propela" sería adecuado para botes. es cierto? 
muchas gracias de verdad.


----------



## jalibusa

Never mind ProZ, chech the DRAE.


----------



## cirrus

jalibusa said:


> "Fouling" when referring to a ship's hull means the build-up of marine life that interferes with the hydrodynamic properties of the hull. The spanish name for "unfouling" is "carenado" ..



Do you not mean anti foul - the noxious chemicals you paint on a hull to stop barnacle build up?  

If a propellor is foul it means it has got caught in something - bits of cable or a line or something - so desenredar seems a logical way to go.


----------



## mirrorjane

muchas gracias a todo, decidí por "desenredar la hélice", basado en las sugerencias de Uds. y el DRAE. el contexto era de un trabajo desagradable durante el buceo. 
muchos saludos!


----------



## psicutrinius

"propela" no es ni para avión ni para barco. "Propela" es una barbaridad de spanglish, y si le hablas de una "propela" a alguien que solo hable español se quedará perplejo.

"propeller" se traduce como "hélice" y es tan válido para aviones como para barcos de todo tipo y tamaño.

Creía que en ProZ eran profesionales y sabían de idiomas... hasta ahora.


----------



## mirrorjane

psicutrinius said:


> "propela" no es ni para avión ni para barco. "Propela" es una barbaridad de spanglish, y si le hablas de una "propela" a alguien que solo hable español se quedará perplejo.
> 
> "propeller" se traduce como "hélice" y es tan válido para aviones como para barcos de todo tipo y tamaño.
> 
> Creía que en ProZ eran profesionales y sabían de idiomas... hasta ahora.


 
muchas gracias, psicutrinius -- después de las respuestas que me dieron aquí pasé más tiempo estudiando los términos y de hecho "propela" no aparecía en ningún otro lado!


----------

